# changing sex



## reefer (Oct 5, 2007)

is it possible to make a plant either male or female by starting its growth with certain light sequencing? or does the seed already have a predetermined sex?

i planted all my seeds at the same time this year and they were all females. was that just the luck of the draw?

i need to get a male next year or else i wont have any seeds


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 5, 2007)

Total luck of the drawer, the only way to make fems. male is by chemichal induction, and this is the way fem. seeds are made, let mother nature do her thing and enjoy how she blessed you with a crop of fems. peace!
~T-Bone


----------



## reefer (Oct 6, 2007)

damn.


----------



## Hick (Oct 7, 2007)

Improving female ratio<---click


----------



## upinarms (Oct 7, 2007)

That's like asking if an embryo has a determined sex, only God decides.  A plant  can be coaxed (or so I've heard) to be Male or Female by manipulating soil PH or something like that.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 7, 2007)

Oscar has a little something to share.

Folic Acid.........pregnant women take it. It's B9 and does wonder for me to ensure females. 
I've experimented and have results that would make one wanna try my idea. 
I'll post more info if anyone is interested to know how and why!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 7, 2007)

that would be me OSCAR, 
how many and how much water do i mix them with?????


----------



## Oscar (Oct 7, 2007)

They come in 1 mg pills available on the pharmacy shelf. Very cheap stuff, too! In a 20 litre pail, use at least 10 pills. But, first disolve the pills in warm water in a dish/bottle first. I was  thinking of some way to eliminate the base and get only the folic acid either by running it through a 23 mesh opening silk screen!
One thing for sure is I use them outside.


I'll dig out the other info I have stored on my theory a little later on today!

*Promise!*


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 7, 2007)

Look Forward To Hearing On That 1


----------



## Oscar (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm off to get a few more blisters.

_Help is impossible to find._

I'll find the research and post it up, no problem.
I've been sitting on this little secret for over 10 years. 
Time has come to spill the beans.
Plus there's the *stinging nettle* too. Check that one out while I'm away!
It's got trace elements as well as being extremely high in the *B* department!


----------



## Oscar (Oct 7, 2007)

Folic acid and vitamin C were used in the concentration range of 0-500muM as exogenous growth enhancers to stimulate pea (Pisum sativum) seedling vigour. The results suggest that a concentration of 50muM folic acid and 500muM vitamin C were optimum in maximally enhancing seed vigour and potentially seedling performance according to both agronomic and biochemical seed vigour parameters. Results indicated that germination percentage, shoot weight, shoot height, and root length were enhanced in folic acid and vitamin C treated plants compared to control plants. The levels of enhanced phenolic content in response to folic acid and vitamin C treatments were highest on days 8 and 10. Evaluation of critical biochemical parameters indicated that the average glucose-6-phosphate dehydrogenase (G6PDH [?]) activity and proline content in response to treatments were higher than control and correlated to enhanced phenolic content and DPPH-based antioxidant activity. Key enzymes, guaiacol peroxidase (GPX), superoxide dismutase (SOD), and catalase (CAT) were also higher in response to treatments and correlated to enhanced phenolic content and DPPH-based antioxidant activity. Taken together, these studies support the hypothesis that the proline-linked pentose phosphate pathway stimulates phenolic synthesis and related free-radical scavenging antioxidant activity. Further, this proline-linked pentose phosphate pathway stimulation in response to folic acid and vitamin C was also correlated to antioxidant enzyme response indicated by the stimulation of GPX, SOD, and CAT activities. Therefore, this study indicates the enhancement of seed vigour response by folic acid and vitamin C as reflected in both agronomic and biochemical responses, and this occurred through the stimulation of phenolic-linked antioxidant response that is likely positively modulated through the proline-linked pentose phosphate pathway.
From Golden Harvest Organics "People aren't the only ones in need of antioxidants to neutralize free radicals. Scientists have long known that plants use their own vitamin C to reduce oxidative damage. Now, Agricultural Research Service scientists are looking into ways that plants use vitamin C to defend against ozone, which damages more plants than all other air pollutants combined.
Stratospheric, or upper-level, ozone protects Earth from harmful ultraviolet radiation. But tropospheric, or ground-level, ozone, is a pollutant. Tropospheric ozone results when air pollutants react with oxygen in the presence of sunlight to form a molecule with three highly charged oxygen atoms (O3). Tropospheric ozone enters plants through their leaves and decomposes into unstable molecules called reactive oxygen intermediates (ROIs). If not neutralized by an antioxidant, ROIs injure plants.
At the Air Quality-Plant Growth and Development Research Unit in Raleigh, North Carolina, plant physiologist Kent Burkey is studying how plants transport vitamin C out of their leaf cells and into a complex of adjoining cell walls. This outer cellular space is called the apoplastan interconnected liquid layer surrounding the cells. "We've found that plants that are able to move greater quantities of vitamin C into the leaf apoplast have a better chance of detoxifying ozone," says Burkey.
He has evidence that ozone tolerance in snap beans is associated with elevated vitamin C in the leaf apoplast. He has also found that plants vary widely in terms of how much vitamin C they make inside their cells. "But that doesn't seem to be related to how tolerant they are," says Burkey. While some plants make lots of vitamin C in their cells, they are not capable of transporting it into the apoplast, where it could provide protection against ozone injury.
After vitamin C neutralizes ROIs, the vitamin C itself becomes oxidized into dehydroascorbic acid (DHA). The plant then moves the DHA back into the cell where it is reduced, or revitalized, into vitamin C, which is once again available for transport back into the apoplast to fight ozone.
Questions remain about the protective importance of vitamin C stored in the apoplast before ozone exposure versus vitamin C that is pumped into the apoplast in response to ozone stress. But Burkey's most recent tests on snap beans suggest that the presence of vitamin C in the apoplast before ozone enters the leaf is critical.
He will next look more closely at how vitamin C and DHA are transported between the cell and the apoplast. And he will look for other antioxidant compounds in the leaf apoplast that could protect against ozone injury.
Burkey hopes the research will lead to finding genes associated with a plant's ability to pump vitamin C into the leaf apoplast. "You could potentially develop plants with greater ozone tolerance," he says. "Once you have the gene, you could express it in other plants using molecular techniques."By Rosalie Marion Bliss, Agricultural Research Service Information Staff."


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

There are many rumours about how to grow a female plant. I know one that I followed and that was give the plant 24 hours of light while in veg. 

Another is to not give the plant nutes until it is ready to flower.

Yet another is to trick the plant into thinking it is time time produce buds....this would be cutting the light cycle down to 12/12 at an early stage.

I have not had the time or plants to try all of these but I did run 24 hours of light on the *one* seed I planted and it came to grow some beautiful buds which are going to be harvested soon. Check out my grow log for what I did.

People talk and people walk. Give it your own trial and error just to see what works.

Genetics would prove this theory wrong. Given the fact that everything has it specific roll. Try the things you hear and do not hope for a great out come.

We as growers know that the MJ plant is male and female species and will run with the nature of botanical law and try to reproduce. Try setting one plant and seeing what you come up with? and another plant in a seperate room just to see the turn out.

I have my own opinions on the matter but I am unable to prove them as fact or fiction right now as this is my first grow and I am only allowed to grow one plant at a time (Thanks to my second half, But I love her to death...I will obide).


----------



## reefer (Oct 10, 2007)

so this might be a little backwards, but i am going to be looking for males next year so i dont run out of seeds.


----------

